# The New Space Race



## table1349 (Oct 16, 2016)

Canon to Launch Satellite with Camera Based on the 5D DSLR


----------



## Overread (Oct 16, 2016)

Sounds like they are trying to sneak into Google Maps market with a higher resolution and likely more up-to-date spy system!


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 16, 2016)

lol that camera must be at least 3 feet wide.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 16, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> lol that camera must be at least 3 feet wide.


 I think the depiction was just for fun, not a real representation of whats to come.  If nothing else I didn't see a remote attached.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 16, 2016)

I think so too  Of course with a camera that size an internal remote might be possible. lol


----------

